# Found Pigeon in Austin, TX area. Help to find owner please



## Trilogy (Oct 20, 2014)

Found a pigeon last night. It has yellow, green and red bands on legs. Not getting a response from American pigeon racing union. I do not know how to upload the other pictures of bands, sorry. Please email me @ [email protected] it is eating raw rice and water with a little Gatorade powder. Seems rested today.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for containing the bird and helping it. Please keep the bird contained, do not release.

PLEASE feed only a wild bird seed mix and clean water for drinking.

Could you please post the band number, all letters and numbers?

Perhaps we can help. It takes sometimes a week or longer to get a reply.*


----------



## Trilogy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yellow band says: 
AU 2014
ARPU
12046

Green band says: hard to read
UC3
C91111. Unsure it is a 9

Can I just by bird mix at lowes or Home Depot?

It is in a cat carrier. Doesn't it need to move more than this space?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*A large cat carrier is fine, so long he can move around a bit. If it is too small, can you allow it some free flight in an enclosure where it can't escape.

wild bird mix from lowes or homedepot is fine.

i will go see if I can get the info on the band.

thank you for caring*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Trilogy said:


> Yellow band says:
> AU 2014
> ARPU
> 12046
> ...


*Here is the link on the 2014 birds with club name starting with "A". 

Did you try to call the Oklahoma City phone number, listed under ARPU?

I'm not sure if the green tag is the racing band.

You might want to call another member that is close to your area, perhaps they will respond quicker and can find the owner and willing to take the bird.

APC George Rankin
Cypress, Texas 713-875-0209

or:
Arandas Loft
Eduardo Torres
Austin, Texas 512-508-5175*


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

The green band is just the chip ring band and will not help find the owner. Contact the American Racing Pigeon Union (A.R.P.U).

The band was issued by them and they will be able to tell you who the ower is and give you their phone #.


----------

